# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  TeamViewer

## mountins

*Всем доброго дня!*
Если кто встречался с такой проблемкой, просьба откликнуться...
Установил TeamViewer (версия роли не играет), при установке выбрал опцию коммерческой установки, прошло время, работало всё нормально, но вот закончился срок действия ком. версии. Теперь при переустановке программы невозможно выбрать пробную версию опции кроме коммерческой все не активны. Реестр перед установкой чистился в ручную, удолял все ветки TeamViewer.
? : Может кто знает где в системе TeamViewer оставляет свои следы?
Кто знает как решить данную проблему, *ПОМОГИТЕ*!!!

_Добавлено через 21 час 6 минут 38 секунд_
Уважаемые, никто не поможетИ?

----------


## shir0u

смотря какая операционка. в любом случае все лежит либо в documents & settings - application data, либо users - local \roaming - appdata.

----------


## Nikolaus62

Лучше переустанови заново TeamViewer и укажи "для домашнего использования" и тогда будет все нормуль,а с поисками веток в реестре ты больше потеряешь времени и нервов

----------


## leon2785

Однозначно только переустанавливать.
Коммерческая версия без оплаты никогда не заработает.
Хотя кажется и на домашнею версию доступно три подключения (вернее 3-и контакта)

----------

